# [S] Gästepass [B] Meine tiefste Dankbarkeit



## DeadEvolution (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass, da ich Diablo3 gerne ausprobieren möchte um es mir dann evtl zu kaufen, je nach dem wie es mir gefällt.

Habe gespaltene Meinungen gehört und möchte mir daher selber eine bilden.

Danke im Vorraus


----------

